
The Pragmatic Programmer a Book Review - xutopia
http://kiramclean.com/blog/the-pragmatic-programmer/
======
dudul
I tried to read this book a while ago after spending maybe 5 to 6 years in the
industry. I don't think I really got anything out of it to be honest. A lot of
the content makes sense, but in a "well, duh, captain obvious" kind of way.
This is not a criticism, I'm ready to admit that somebody with more than a few
years of experience is not the main target of this book.

However, it is a great read for anyone starting their career.

~~~
dragonwriter
I think it depends where in the industry. In the startup world, where much of
what it says has been internalized in the industry for so long that if you
work around the industry, you'll get a lot of it by osmosis, you're probably
right. Other places in technology (e.g., in enterprise) I think that's a lot
less true, and yet a lot of it is can be just as valid and useful for people
working in those environments, even if the its not part of the cultural
knowledge they are steeped in.

------
xutopia
That book is a highly relevant read to anyone who feels something is
unpleasant about their work as developers.

